# coreldraw Verlaufswerkzeug?



## tobifet (17. März 2004)

Hallo!

Habe ein Problem, muss in coreldraw 9 einen Farbverlauf hinbekommen, oich weis aber nicht wie und wo man das macht!...zum beispiel das die farbe schwarz in weis verläuft!


----------



## christine krause (18. März 2004)

Hallo,

beim Füllwerkzeug (Eimer) ist beim Button unten rechts ein kleines Dreieck.
Hier kann man Zusatzfunktionen dieses Werkzeugs aufklappen.
In der gezeigten Leiste ist dann das 2. Symbol das Werkzeug für einen Farbverlauf. Meistens ist von Schwarz nach Weiß bereits vorgeschlagen.
Viel Glück.

Gruß
Christine


----------

